# Massive drop in BBT 2nd half Cycle?



## kylieboo (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi ladies, I have PCOS and am now TTC naturally after a crappy month on Clomid. I did ovulate on it I think however the side effects were horrible for me so decided to clean up my diet, be as healthy as possible, work out, eat low GI, take supplements etc in order to regulate cycles and imbalanced hormones naturally without meds. I have been on this healthy mission for about 8 weeks and now am on my first natural cycle. I am taking my BBT each morning and checking CM and by my temps and body signs (dull cramping in ovary area, enlarged breasts and chin break out) I suspected I may have ovulated around CD 11 - unusual I thought as I dont think I ovulate naturally or if I do very rarely as since coming off the pill 8 months ago my cycles have been all over the place. But I just had that feeling that I did.

Anyway I was all excited thinking this lifestyle change had allowed me to ovulate on my own and sure enough after a dip around CD11 my temps on CD 12, 13  and 14 rose higher and higher (which has never happened except on assisted induced cycle) so seems 3 rises in a row may indicate ovulation occured -  but now they have dropped way below the cover line on CD 15, 16 & 17. I know a dip for 1 day is nothing to worry about but there has been a steady decline for 3 whole days. So I am unsure if I did ovulate now or if by chance I did, maybe this drop in BBT is due to low progesterone? (I have tested low for prog before) Arrgh! anyone shed any light on this? I am tracking it on a fertility friend cycle tracker but they cant figure out if I ov'd or not either! thanks all x


----------

